# Photography Contest



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

How many photos are we allowed to enter?


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Re-Read the Rules. It says a maximum of three photos per person.

Unlike the "picture contest" this isn't to find the "cutest horse", but it's to find the best photo, the best quality picture, the one that gives off the most emotion. Not just some random photo that you took with your cell phone (though those CAN be good).


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i dont have a lot of especially arty type pics but these are two of my favourites  the second one is photoshopped but i only did that to remove the arena and barrels in the background  the first one i took myself by holding the camera out in front of us. thats why there isnt much of jarreds head in it


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

The first one is really nice.

The second one might have a bit too much photoshop done to it. And could you explain how that purty horse fits the category of "equine love"?

Thanks for the entries. Beautiful horse.


----------



## Mcfrumple (Mar 15, 2008)

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b377/xbulletsncandyx/Horses/DSCF7247.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b377/xbulletsncandyx/Horses/Horses176.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b377/xbulletsncandyx/Horses/Horses074-1.jpg

Is it okay if I use links? If not I'll return later tofix them but I'm on a verry slow computer right now. Sorry. :?


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj165/camera-*****-1234/Horses/Abbigale/jeremyandabby.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj165/camera-*****-1234/Horses/Abbigale/jtxiqp.jpg


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

FutureVetGirl said:


> Re-Read the Rules. It says a maximum of three photos per person.
> 
> Unlike the "picture contest" this isn't to find the "cutest horse", but it's to find the best photo, the best quality picture, the one that gives off the most emotion. Not just some random photo that you took with your cell phone (though those CAN be good).


^Not to be rude, but my picture contest is also on how clear, crisp, "good" the picture is, not just how cute a horse is :wink: 

I am going to find some pics of my boy for this.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Dance and LIttle girl








My sister's hand and the paint she wanted (She named him Buddy!)








Cheerio and Romeo


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

*my life and world!*

here is my entry! thanks! 










okay technically i took this picture, i set the camera on a fence post and timed it.. does this one count.. i know i cant prove that noone else took it but its my word that i set it up...anyways tell me if you can take this one in consideration.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Didn't think I had any but found a few!


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Mcfrumple: Links are perfectly fine! great pics!

omgpink: great pics!

paintluver: I'm sorry... but I saw a lot of "not-so-wonderful" pictures posted in yours... of gorgeous horses... and I didn't see "crispness" in the rules. I'm sorry if I seemed rude about it. And thanks for the pics! Really cute!

katieandduke: I'll take your word for it...

Sara: Great pics!! Love the one of the two black horses! (friesians?)


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

FutureVetGirl said:


> 4. Nothing INNAPROPRIATE. I will not accept any photos that have horse mating (even if it doesn't "show" anything), of a person that is innapropriately dressed, etc.


Hm-m-m-m.... Does it mean should be no pics of people in underwear? :lol:


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Entry 1: I took it, i put it on timer which is why it focused on the grass. It is blurry but I like the warm fuzzy effect  If you don't accept it I understand why


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

kitten_val: YES... that's what it means... :wink: 

moomoo: I think that the fact that it's focused on the grass improves the look! Great picture!


----------



## Jenny LH (Jun 24, 2008)

I took this photo when i was on hoilday and thought it looked nice. 

Jenny


----------



## Jenny LH (Jun 24, 2008)

I put the photo on but it didn't come out very big, sorry, i will try agian


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

FutureVetGirl said:


> moomoo: I think that the fact that it's focused on the grass improves the look! Great picture!


Thanks  I didn't realise until i put it on the pc then i was like 'hey, thats looks pretty cool!'


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

Sassy and daughter Gracie[

img]http://www.horseforum.com/userpix/4250_023_4A_2.jpg[/img]


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Very nice everybody. And farmpony... could you explain to me... in a PM or on here... what the "equine love" is that's in your picture. I'm wanting things that SCREAM love... not necessarily things that mean love to one or two people (though the horse IS adorable). Thanks!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

sorry... i was a bad reader and skimmed the rules. I don't know how I missed the equine love portion of it! Ignore that pic. I just thought he looked like an angel in the pic....

My black horse got stuck in the pond a few years ago and we had to have a backhoe pull him out. *I did NOT take *this pic so it doesnt count, but, Pistol never left his side. They've been friends for over 15 years:









I took this picture the other day of the 2 old friends together, Pistol is 24 and Black is 29.









Can we have pix of people and horses?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Farm, that's a great story...I feel all warm and fuzzy now :3


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

That's great. 

And yes... horses and people, horses and horses... horses and animals (other than other horses) donkeys with horses, donkeys with other animals. Equine Love can cover a BROAD range of stuff.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sara said:


> Farm, that's a great story...I feel all warm and fuzzy now :3


aaah... geee.... garsh.....


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Everyone's pics are great!!!!

You are going to have a tough time judging this Futurevetgirl!! Haha!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

FutureVetGirl said:


> paintluver: I'm sorry... but I saw a lot of "not-so-wonderful" pictures posted in yours... of gorgeous horses... and I didn't see "crispness" in the rules. I'm sorry if I seemed rude about it. And thanks for the pics! Really cute!


??? :roll:


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Here's my entry:


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Entry 2:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

3neighs said:


> Here's my entry:


I LOVE that paint!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks! I love her too.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok, I'll throw a few in the ring. It took awhile to find some "horsey love" photos.





































I added 4 since I'm not sure if "The Kiss" will be tossed. I didn't take that one myself :roll:


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

yay! Its nearly results day  lol


----------



## Horse_Chick (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi

Nice pics.

What were the results???

XX


----------

